# CURES- UNDERSTANDING DP



## sfidler123 (Feb 27, 2018)

HELLO EVERYONE that suffers from this horrible debiliatiting condition!

I would like to offer some insight and help after 4 years of trying to get to the bottom of this shite.

Unless drug induced- dp is likely to be a biological reaction to severe stress or earlier unresolved trauma. To get a deeper insight if you look at your childhood and notice that you suffered something extremely traumatic, or you assess

1) NURTURE- were you consistently provided a stable and safe home?

2) NATURE- is there are other illness in your family?

I would HIGHLY recommend two books that have helped me to gain insight into my suffering

1) CHILDHOOD INTERRUPTED- Diana Nakazagawa

2) THE BODY KEEPS THE SCORE- BESSEL VAN DER KOLK <---------- this is the bible!!!!

It describes how there should be a new diagnosis of DEVELOPMENTAL TRAUMA DISORDER. i.e The biological system of children is not able to adapt to certain stress responses. If you viewed something particularly traumatic in your childhood it may be that your body was not able to cope with that INSTEAD your body DISSOCIATED.

i.e. 1) Dissociation can be in different ways FIGHT/ FLEE/ FREEZE (DP)/ FAWN (attachment triggers)

THE HOLY GRAIL literally to curing DP can be found in Janina Fishers essay thesis on peritraumatic dissociation.

TREATMENTS

NAD+ therapy LONDON

If you have been under severe stress in life you have depleted energy levels NAD+ therapy is done as a soluble supplement but also as an intravenous drip that supposedly increases the level of this energy molecule. I felt remarkable differences in energy and recall of memory.

KHIRON HOUSE OXFORD

If you have DP from childhood it is likely you suffer from COMPLEX PTSD. Khiron house is a trauma clinic in Oxford that uses cutting edge treatments to actually fully cure dissociative disorders and the theory is behind resolving biological function of your nervous system.

http://khironhouse.com/

I am hoping to go into the clinic next year. It is advised to STAY there to work on yourself. It is based on the work of top traumatologist Janina Fisher.


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

where do yo ufind this book? CHILDHOOD INTERRUPTED- Diana Nakazagawa


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

The book is actually by "Donna Jackson Nakazawa"

and it's also called "Childhood Disrupted"

I recommend reading the book.


----------

